# Glass blown aquarium



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know anything about glass blowing, but could you use glass to seal the edges of a DIY tank rather than silicon. I guess silicon is used to allow the tank to give horizontally slightly?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

You mean like welding the panels together using glass? Since you'd need to heat the panels up to accept the glass 'welding rod', I don't know if you could do it without causing a lot of heat generated ripples/distortion near the seams...or break the glass altogether


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm sure it's possible, but I'd think you'd need a very skilled glass worker or you'd get the results bharada mentioned. Interesting idea though.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

This is not a task that can be accomplished without proper equipment, even then, it is a rather difficult process. A professional glass worker would probably go about it another way all together. In short, you fuse glass, not weld it. I could go further but I doubt you all would find it interesting or the least bit relevant. 
If it is the silicone that you don't want and you are planning to make a small tank, you might want to try an adhesive called UV glue. It is an adhesive that sets up under UV light, pretty cool stuff! the finished result looks really nice, alot like those Azoo Palm aquariums. The issues with this adhesive is that your glass needs to be cut perfect as this glue does not fill gaps.I also do not know how strong thhe bond is in regards to making a large tank with a lot of water pressure. I have made small tanks with this stuff ( approx. 7 gal)


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

ADA's Cube Garden aquariums are made from one piece of glass that is optically clear. Very expensive. I paid $250 in 1997 for a 3 liter one.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Art,

That sounds like origami at 2000C or whatever the temperature is that it takes to make glass malleable.

I would imagine using plexiglas is about the best option when it comes to making presentable rimless aquariums.

Andrew Cribb


----------

